# Steven Tyler



## bassguitarman

Supposed to be true - questionable:


----------



## POCsaltdog

True. The song is "You See Me Crying".


----------



## TIMBOv2

LMAO @ Perry's response.


----------



## sotexhookset

That's pretty funny.


----------



## Rjs1992

Amazing lol. Steven - I think we should cover this but, maybe tweak the lead guitar a bit? Followed by a swift kick in the butt from Perry lol.


----------



## ccketchum

sucks to get old ---but beats the alternative


----------



## boom!

Perry has a cool autobiography out called "rocks". He holds nothing back about his and Tyler's love hate relationship. They are known as the toxic twins.


----------

